

Programming re-visited - andreyf
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/83075464/this-is-so-painfully-obvious-i-wonder-if-its

======
andreyf
I'm trying to express a couple of thought which might be a bit "out-there",
and would really appreciate feedback - is a "clarification loop" self-
explanatory, or "out there"? What about the rest of the intuitions about
programming?

PS - _please_ leave comments (instead of upvoting, even). This stuff is
unpolished - feedback from people I've never talked to about this is much more
valuable than visibility at this point.

~~~
8wist
I liked it, and things were pretty straight forward, though i think that the
bits that are not story or quote don't really seem to add all that much to the
point you are making.

Also, minor points, "(user experience is the job --- people writing IDE’s and
text editors) needs an "of" or an "of the" (unless of course you were writing
about people with jobs writing them...)

and "even if there was no chance you could possibly want to do it." seemed a
little awkward when i was reading through.

I'll try to write something specific about the actual programming content
itself later, when i am not so tired.

~~~
andreyf
Thanks - my point is that delegating the responsibility of user interaction to
the people who develop IDE's and text editors is a mistake. I should make that
explicit to avoid any confusion.

I'd be interested to hear about the programming specific also. I'm still
solidifying those ideas in an essay separately from the conversation-story,
but I'm curious about the feasibility of a clarification-loop, or in general,
a system where "code" is ambiguous, with the "compiler" making educated
guesses and drawing attention to places of high uncertainty.

